# Show off you Bass(es) Thread



## epy33 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thought I'd start a thread for us bass players to post and display our basses and discuss them.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't view your pics.

Links to mine in my sig.


----------



## epy33 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice basses. i'll get a picture of mine up then soon.
edit:
my p bass


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

epy33 said:


> nice basses. i'll get a picture of mine up then soon.
> edit:
> my p bass


Very cool bass. :rockon:


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Since the thread has been resurrected, I better update the pictures.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

JBassJohn said:


>


Somehow burl looks better on a bass than a guitar.
I like the look on that one--does it have wood pickup covers?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's my bass--a Matsumoku made EB-3 copy from the mid 70's. The brand name on it was Granada. That was the name used for at least one loosely affiliated string of music schools. I think they may have used Granada for other customers as well, but most that I encountered came from that route.

It's light, but fun to play. It's a short scale, so strings are a pain to buy--nobody seems to stock short scale on a regular basis. Medium scale would be good too.

But here it is--I hope to take some better pictures soon. I have good ones of most my guitars on slides, so here it goes for now-


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's my current bass gear. I have the head only version of that same amp on the way next week.


----------



## epy33 (Mar 7, 2006)

JbassJohn, I love that gold precision bass. What a great looking axe.


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

"I like the look on that one--does it have wood pickup covers?"

Thank you! Yes it does.

"JbassJohn, I love that gold precision bass. What a great looking axe."

Thanks! It's a 50's re-issue made in Mexico. I just got it over Christmas.
L & M had them on for a great price.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I think I have some pics online...


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

Can you name them all?

hint, look below.....


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

L-R: 12 string beat up El Degas, Ibanez SRX505, Ibanez EDA905, Peavey Reactor, Didjeridoo(front)

That's what i finger, pluck and blow


----------



## basse (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are a couple of mine:

Custom made AC Guitars ReCurve:










Rickenbacker 4002 beside a '68 4001 that was sold:










Sadowsky PJ:










Wal MK1 (used to belong to Howie Epstein):


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

basse said:


>


How sweet it is.


----------



## christianwelder (May 24, 2008)

*Epiphone Viola*

My first bass







http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm16/christianwelder/IMG_0931.jpg


----------



## christianwelder (May 24, 2008)

*Epiphone Viola*








I love this bass


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Vantage VS-696B. Holding it as collateral
for a pair of mid-bins that I lent out 15 yrs
ago. I consider this mine now.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I like basses that are light weight......
http://flickr.com/photos/accept2/914276698/in/set-72157601034910181/

http://flickr.com/photos/accept2/914276788/in/set-72157601034910181/

http://flickr.com/photos/accept2/914277580/in/set-72157601034910181/


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I've been meaning to do this for awhile, and this evening I was working on a bass part for a song so I decided I'd finally took some pictures of my Cort bass. If you think it looks like it's a typical 1980's bass, you're correct.kkjuw I bought it back in 1985 at a (now defunct) music store on Queen Street in downtown Toronto for the sum of $250.00. At that time I was using a Fostex X-15 four track for some demos and putting my guitar through an octave pedal just wasn't cutting it anymore. I needed *real* low end so that's one of the reasons I bought it. 

The other thing I like about the bass is the fact that it doesn't have a "bulky" feel to it like other basses would, it's quite comfortable. But the thing that I really like about it above everything else are the tone controls. Cort came up with a cool way of "blending" the pickups. This is an incredibly versatile bass. You can go from a very twangy sounding, almost guitar like tone all to the way to something that's really deep which would be very well suited to reggae bass playing. The way I've got the tone controls set up now is for a "punchy" sounding tone, similar to what Geddy Lees bass would sound like.

The tuners are Steinberger licensed and of course it uses double ball end strings. I'm using light gauge GHS strings on it (which haven't purposely been cleaned for a long time. Clean strings sound too bright for bass. I like a deep tone.) It did need a repair a few years ago when the output jack gave out on me plus I also had the action and intonation set up. BTW, I've had a couple of people over the years offer me more than what I paid for the bass as they liked the tone and feel of it so much. Needless to say, I turned them down.:smile: Enjoy the photos. There are more here: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Cort Bass/


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Some nice basses so far. here's a few shots of mine...

Lado Studio 604





























Brice 6 String Fretless


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

My current main bass:

2002 '75 reissue Olympic white Fender Jazz FSR (USA-made factory special run)..One of 250 made:


----------

